# All Slavic languages: koje/kakve boje (BCS)



## Orlin

Zdravo svima! Na ovoj temi došli smo do pitanja da li treba biti "Koje boje je haljina?" ili "Kakve boje je haljina?". Iako ja nisam izvorni govornik nekog BCS jezika, jako sumnjam da postoji neka razlika između ove 2 varijante jer su (najmanje po meni) potpuno ekvivalentne bugarske inačice "*Кой* цвят е роклята?" и "*Какъв* цвят е роклята?". 
Pitanje mi je da li ima neke razlike u značenju šta se tiče izbora upitne zamenice - ne samo u BCS nego i u svim ostalim slovenskim jezicima. Dobrodošli su odgovori _na svim_ _slovenskim jezicima_.
Hvala unapred!


----------



## natasha2000

Ja lično, nikad nisam čula da neko pita "kakve je boje" nešto. Ako pitaš za boju, uvek se kaže "koje je boje". Mada, ni to sa "kakve" ne zvuči previše čudno...


----------



## xpictianoc

na poljskom se kaže "_jakiego koloru jest sukienka_". Bukvalno može se to prevesti na BSC tako "kakve boje...". Koji,-a,-e na poljskom to który,-a,-e. _Którego koloru jest...?_ Takvo pitanje podrazumijeva da se radi o izboru između nekliko boja. Npr znamo da halina može biti crna, bela i crvena i pitamo samo za ove tri boje. Ali u principu se tako ne govori


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

xpictianoc said:


> na poljskom se kaže "_jakiego koloru jest sukienka_". Bukvalno može se to prevesti na BSC tako "kakve boje...". Koji,-a,-e na poljskom to który,-a,-e. _Którego koloru jest...?_ Takvo pitanje podrazumijeva da se radi o izboru između nekliko boja. Npr znamo da halina može biti crna, bela i crvena i pitamo samo za ove tri boje.


 
Na slovenskom postoji ista distinkcija:

*Kakšne barve je...?* = _Kakve_ boje je...? = _Jakiego_ koloru jest...?

*Katere barve je...?* = _Koje_ boje je...? = _Którego _koloru jest..._?_ 

I jedna i druga varijanta su veoma česte. Obje varijante se na slovenskom u većini primjera smatraju ekvivalentnim, unatoč razlici koju je spomenuo xpictianoc.

(Na engleskom postoji slična -- a nekoliko veća -- razlika između "what color" i "which color", ali je to već neka druga tema.)


----------



## ilocas2

_CZ (coll.):_

Jakou barvu maj ty šaty?
Jakou barvu maj ... šaty?
Jakou barvu maj šaty ...?

_Slovosled se může měnit._
........................................

Kterou barvu maj ty šaty?
etc.

_by asi skoro nikdo neřek._

_Významovej rozdíl mezi oběma variantama je stejnej jako v polštině._


----------



## Orlin

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Na slovenskom postoji ista distinkcija:
> 
> *Kakšne barve je...?* = _Kakve_ boje je...? = _Jakiego_ koloru jest...?
> 
> *Katere barve je...?* = _Koje_ boje je...? = _Którego _koloru jest..._?_
> 
> I jedna i druga varijanta su veoma česte. Obje varijante se na slovenskom u većini primjera smatraju ekvivalentnim, unatoč razlici koju je spomenuo xpictianoc.
> 
> (Na engleskom postoji slična -- a nekoliko veća -- razlika između "what color" i "which color", ali je to već neka druga tema.)


Nisam spomenuo to što u bugarskom postoji sasvim ista razlika u značenju među varijantama, ali usprkos tome se obe verzije smatraju potpuno ekvivalentnim *u ovom kontekstu* i mogu da se slobodno zamenjuju jedna s drugom. Ne znam koja od njih prevladava po frekvenciji upotrebe.



ilocas2 said:


> _CZ (coll.):_
> 
> Jakou barvu maj ty šaty?
> Jakou barvu maj ... šaty?
> Jakou barvu maj šaty ...?
> 
> _Slovosled se může měnit._
> ........................................
> 
> Kterou barvu maj ty šaty?
> etc.
> 
> _by asi skoro nikdo neřek._
> 
> _Významovej rozdíl mezi oběma variantama je stejnej jako v polštině._


A kako je u *standardnom* češkom? (Mislim da su svi ostali učesnici pisali o standardnim varijantama respektivnih jezika.)


----------



## vianie

V slovenčine je to, ako zväčša, jednoduché:

_Akú farbu majú šaty?_
_Akej farby sú šaty?_

Slovosled nie je pevný; príklady sú v "štandardnom" jazyku.

Otázky typu _"Ktorej farby sú šaty?_" alebo "_Ktorú farbu majú šaty?" _ľudia používajú iba v celkom určitých prípadoch.



> na poljskom se kaže "_jakiego koloru jest sukienka_"


 
Czy pytanie "_jaki kolor ma sukienka_" ma ten samy sens?



> A kako je u *standardnom* češkom? (Mislim da su svi ostali učesnici pisali o standardnim varijantama respektivnih jezika.)


 
Jakou barvu mají ty šaty?
Jakou barvu mají ... šaty?
Jakou barvu mají šaty ...?

_Slovosled se může měnit._
........................................

Kterou barvu mají ty šaty?
etc.

_by asi skoro nikdo neřekl._

_Významovejý rozdíl mezi oběma variantama je stejnejý jako v polštině._

Soráč, Tomáš.._ _​


----------



## jazyk

> _Významovejý rozdíl mezi oběma variantama je stejnejý jako v polštině._


Variantami.


----------



## vianie

jazyk said:


> Variantami.



Ále, to je len nepružnosť jazykových zákonodarcov, nehovoriac o duále.


----------



## jazyk

_Variantama _nie je spisovná čeština: http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=varianta&Hledej=Hledej


----------



## bibax

> Ále, to je len nepružnosť jazykových zákonodarcov, nehovoriac o duále.


My nemáme ani jazykové zákonodárce, ani jazykový zákon.
ÚJČ (Czech Language Institute) nemá mandát cokoliv nařizovat nebo měnit. Oni pouze jazyk popisují (za peníze daňových poplatníků  ).

V češtině říkáme:

1) *Jakou barvu* (acc.) má/mají ...?

2) *Jaké barvy* (gen.) je/jsou ...? _(less common)_

*Který* se užívá při výběru z několika možností:

*Kterou barvu si vybereš?* = Which colour (from several possibilities) ...?


----------



## xpictianoc

> Czy pytanie "_jaki kolor ma sukienka_" ma ten samy sens?


tak, sens jest ten sam co pytanie jakiego koloru jest sukienka.


----------



## vianie

jazyk said:


> _Variantama _nie je spisovná čeština: http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=varianta&Hledej=Hledej


 
Veď to. 



> My nemáme ani jazykové zákonodárce, ani jazykový zákon.


 
 To som si ale dal.



> ÚJČ (Czech Language Institute) nemá mandát cokoliv nařizovat nebo měnit.


 
Načim už len dodať, že jazyk je živý organizmus...


----------

